# Green water will NOT go away



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

I've had a case of the green water ever since upgrading my lighting. I've gone though a 1000 gallons worth of treatment with Clarity. It works, but within 3 days of the tank clearing up, it gets green again. 

I've tried using phosphate/silicate removing resins. After reading about the lack of natural plankton, I added some water from a pond. Nothing. Still green.

I don't want to turn the lights out for a long time because I've got some plants that I'm working on getting rooted and I think it would stress them too much. 

Does anyone have any advice on how to make my water clear again?


----------



## shalu (Oct 1, 2004)

Here is my experience of a recent green water episode.

My 2 month old 10 gallon has officially cleared up from green water. I did not use chemicals or blackout. I kept full nutrient dosing and full light(actually upgraded lighting to 6wpg with ahsupply reflectors before gw cleared up), but did this:
1) stuffed HOB filter full of polyester(100% polyester from Walmart), turn filter flow to maximum. Rinse it only when flow is significantly impeded and the padding is dark brown. Slightly clogged polyester is more effective filtering out small floating particles.
2) added a few willow tree branches, after reading about it on the forums.

It took about a week for the water to turn crystal clear.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Check out our algaefinder


----------

